# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 GBKey Fast Unlocker 释享饲 :  GB-Key Huawei Module v1.09 Released... Unlock, FRP, Repair Imei

## mohamed73

*GB-KEY HUAWEI MODULE Ver. 1.09 Released*   *******************
 *** What's New ***
*******************   *- Added Repair Imei for Hisilicon Based Phones*  *Disclaimer:*  This Feature is released to repair original Imei of your phone...   Changing of IMEI is illegal in some countries, and we will not be held  responsible for any consequences that befall    *- Added FRP Reset for 90% of Huawei phones* 
Factory Reset Protection Remove for Huawei phones should support more  than 80% of existing phones with any CPU  (HQXA will be added in next  release such y560, y635)   *- Unlock Process is faster and Fixed some small Bugs*  
This Module is FREE for all GBKEY USERS for a limited period, all GB-KEY  Users are able to use for free till Offer Period is Over. This module  will be paied and FRP will be Credit Based *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]* 
@Users, Please post reports, bugs (if exist) and ideas/advice or any request if needed. 
any post out of thread object will be deleted. 
Best Regards

----------


## mohamed73

*rror Repair imei  P7*

----------


## mohamed73

Repair security is not implemented yet...only repair imei..
Will be added in next release 
Thx for report  
Br

----------

